

PageLever (YC S11) acquired by Unified Social - patrickod
http://pagelever.com/thankyou/

======
g0atbutt
Founders to be, take note: I worked with Jeff and David for a little over a
month last year. The thing that stuck with me most wasn't their app (which is
awesome by the way) but rather the way they treated me and every other team
member. They were kind, gracious, wicked smart, and extraordinarily driven.
They were always open to new ideas but never afraid to say "no".

If you're trying to figure out what type of founder to be, borrow generously
from these guys.

~~~
dylanrw
I second this assessment. I've come to know Dave through friends and theres a
lot to learn from a down to earth hombre like him and it's reflected by what I
know of the rest of his team.

------
tylerhwillis
I really like this thank you page. Welcome to the team guys!

------
captainchaos
Welcome to Unified guys. Your product rocks, super excited to be working
together! (James at Unified)

------
nugget
I've been continually impressed by folks from each of these companies so I
can't wait to see what the future holds now that they've joined forces.

------
rdl
Congratulations!

~~~
wdavidturner
thank you sir!

------
ryanheathers
Congrats Jeff and David and Team Pagelever!

------
wdavidturner
thanks for all the love. I'm pretty sure I'm going to print this thread out
and frame it :)

------
jayzee
Congrats Jeff and David!!

------
anandkulkarni
Congrats!

------
mlinsey
Congrats David and Jeff!

------
rgrieselhuber
Congrats guys!!

------
jasonwilk
Nice!

